# Are you addicted to something?



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm addicted to caffeine (tea and diet soda) , chocolate, french fries, music, movies, laughing, shopping for bargains, books, forensic science shows, the internet and going out somewhere everyday  


You?


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm addicted to the internet, Mt. Dew, and shopping for shoes (I currently own over 120 pairs  ).


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 15, 2007)

sex :batting: 

Can't get enough of it - Wayne is thinking about bringing in help. *wink*:batting:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

My addictions change. But, currently they include:


Asian Horror Flix
Head Cheese Sandwiches
Amelie Sountrack
and my lastest...
DIMENSIONS!


----------



## Fairia (Apr 15, 2007)

I would say Coke or just soda in general (I'm so bad, lol). Then there's online, video games and TV, TV being the lesser one these days.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 15, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm addicted to the internet, Mt. Dew, and shopping for shoes (I currently own over 120 pairs  ).



We have the same addictions, dearest Butterbelly, however I'm not too fond of shopping for shoes. Instead I am actually addicted to shopping for / purchasing CD's for my listening pleasure. Might I interest you in a fresh, cold Mountain Dew?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Starbucks. I've got it bad. You know you spend too much time/money at Starbucks when the baristas see you at a store and know you by name. Or, know what you're ordering before you get to the counter. 

Yeesh. I need an intervention.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 15, 2007)

Shopping! I can't get enough - I do it all the time and not just for clothing. I buy linens, cutlery, pots, pans, jewelry, different types of art...I just love stuff! Everyday I recieve emails about sales or coupons for purchases. It's bad, but at least I admit it.  

Oh and of course, food. I think about it all the time...even when I'm not hungry. It's starting to worry me a bit.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 15, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> We have the same addictions, dearest Butterbelly, however I'm not too fond of shopping for shoes. Instead I am actually addicted to shopping for / purchasing CD's for my listening pleasure. Might I interest you in a fresh, cold Mountain Dew?



Awww, but Chimpi, I'm so much fun to take shoe shopping  

Pass the cold Dew, please!!!!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 15, 2007)

The internet. Sadly, I have no other life.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 15, 2007)

Coffee, bow ties, hats, and the _Guardian_ crossword.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

I was going to get all up in here and be honest, then I realised this wasn't super serious. I was just about to be embarrassed.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 15, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Starbucks. I've got it bad. You know you spend too much time/money at Starbucks when the baristas see you at a store and know you by name. Or, know what you're ordering before you get to the counter.
> 
> Yeesh. I need an intervention.



YIKES! Back around Xmas I encountered a Starbucks for the first time...an hour or so waiting in the parking lot waiting for wife and daughter in the cell phone store next door. I have been driving legally for around 35 years, and illegally for some years before that. In all my years on the road I have never seen vehicular insanity on a scale that compares to the rolling hoard of coffee crazed lunatics trying to get to that place to get their fix. I saw 3 fender benders, countless close calls, one woman who actually stopped in 4 lanes of Xmas shopping traffic and backed up the street a half block when she missed the entrance. A guy next to me not only did not shut off his car in a rush to get in the place, he left the door open! The place had a drive up window...to get to it you had to go between the building and a new building being built next door. I saw people hitting the ramp from the street at such speed that they nearly went airborne, and the flying down this narrow drive at full street speed. The safety fence around the construction site did not have a foot that didn't show signs of impact...from the starbucks side. When wife and daughter came out, for the first time in my life I was afraid to drive! We almost got hit twice just getting out of their little lot. NEVER AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm Fuzzy. And I'm addicted to Dimensions. I'm also addicted to Diet Coke, Thin Spaghetti, PB Twix, Bacon and Cheddar beef sticks, Smokey Cheddar BBQ Doritos, Wasabi and Soy Almonds, Beef and Bean Burritos, Chili, Fat Porn, Toosie Rolls, Do-Si-Dos, Charleston Chews, Salsa Verde Doritos, Burger King's Ginormous Breakfast Sandwich, Italian Wedding Soup, Anything with Shrimp, Panda Express Orange Chicken, McDonalds Regular Hamburger, Halo Live, Diet Shasta Root Beer, Cheese Tortillini, Smoked Kippers, Petite Garlic Dills, Tabasco, Milky Way Midnight, Lay's Chili Limon crisps, Gorton's Fish Sticks, Bullseye Mesquite BBQ Sauce, Pickled Okra, Campbell's Tomato Rice soup, Post Grape Nuts, Angel Hair, Yu Shang Pork, 12-peice Wingers Wing appetizer, Skor, IBC Root Beer, Sara Lee's 100% wheat bread, Hormel Pepperoni, buttermilk, Jardine's 5-star bbq rub, boobies, Flamin' Hot Cheetos, Anything from HebNat'l, Bernsteins Roasted Garlic Basalmic vinegrette, Miracle Whip, Double Bacon Cheese Whopper, Dr. Pepper from the Olive Garden, Mizithra cheese and brown butter at the olde spaghetti factory, AnnMarie's Kiebasa soup, Honey Bunches of Oats, Turkey Spam, Popeye's Hot-n-Spicy chicken, an In-n-Out Burger, Arby's Sauce, Tab, Rice Crispy Treats, Texas Pit BBQ sauce, ItsADilly, Maytag Blue, Campbell's Chicken Gumbo, Red Baron Deluxe, Coke, Velveeta, Andy Capp's Hot Fries, Oreo Double Stuff, Van Camps Ranch Beans, ChefBoyarDee Lasagne, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, French sliced green beans, succotash, Marie Callendar's Corn Bread, Taco Bell's Enchirito, MickeyD's Big Mac, Vernor's Ginger Ale, Chocolate Chocolate Klondike Bar, Big Hunk, Heinz Ketchup potato chips, jambalaya, Ring of Fire, Hidden Valley Ranch, Chunky Chips-ahoy, Cookies-n-Cream, Stewart's Ginger Beer, Tiger's Milk Peanut Butter Bar, Dr. Pepper Jelly Bellys, Snyder's Buffalo Wing pretzels, Lay's Salt and Vinegar, Waffle House Waffles, IHOP's Butter Pecan syrup, Cracker Barrel turnip greens, thin crust pizza, italian sausage calzones, DQ Butterfinger Blizzard, A regular whataburger (with mustard), Chick-o-Stick, Eskimo Pie, Manwich Sauce (on spaghetti), Reubens, Cheetos Puffs, french fried onions, hot corn-on-the-cob with butter, mayo, chili powder, and lime; thai curry, lettuce wraps, Valomilks, tamales, Russian dressing, pork ramen, peanut butter kisses, and Big Red gum. :blush:


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Hi, I'm Fuzzy. And I'm addicted to Dimensions. I'm also addicted to Diet Coke, Thin Spaghetti, PB Twix, Bacon and Cheddar beef sticks, Smokey Cheddar BBQ Doritos, Wasabi and Soy Almonds, Beef and Bean Burritos, Chili, Fat Porn, Toosie Rolls, Do-Si-Dos, Charleston Chews, Salsa Verde Doritos, Burger King's Ginormous Breakfast Sandwich, Italian Wedding Soup, Anything with Shrimp, Panda Express Orange Chicken, McDonalds Regular Hamburger, Halo Live, Diet Shasta Root Beer, Cheese Tortillini, Smoked Kippers, Petite Garlic Dills, Tabasco, Milky Way Midnight, Lay's Chili Limon crisps, Gorton's Fish Sticks, Bullseye Mesquite BBQ Sauce, Pickled Okra, Campbell's Tomato Rice soup, Post Grape Nuts, Angel Hair, Yu Shang Pork, 12-peice Wingers Wing appetizer, Skor, IBC Root Beer, Sara Lee's 100% wheat bread, Hormel Pepperoni, buttermilk, Jardine's 5-star bbq rub, boobies, Flamin' Hot Cheetos, Anything from HebNat'l, Bernsteins Roasted Garlic Basalmic vinegrette, Miracle Whip, Double Bacon Cheese Whopper, *Dr. Pepper from the Olive Garden*, Mizithra cheese and brown butter at the olde spaghetti factory, AnnMarie's Kiebasa soup, Honey Bunches of Oats, Turkey Spam, Popeye's Hot-n-Spicy chicken, an In-n-Out Burger, Arby's Sauce, Tab, Rice Crispy Treats, Texas Pit BBQ sauce, ItsADilly, Maytag Blue, Campbell's Chicken Gumbo, Red Baron Deluxe, Coke, Velveeta, Andy Capp's Hot Fries, Oreo Double Stuff, Van Camps Ranch Beans, ChefBoyarDee Lasagne, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, French sliced green beans, succotash, Marie Callendar's Corn Bread, Taco Bell's Enchirito, MickeyD's Big Mac, Vernor's Ginger Ale, Chocolate Chocolate Klondike Bar, Big Hunk, Heinz Ketchup potato chips, jambalaya, Ring of Fire, Hidden Valley Ranch, Chunky Chips-ahoy, Cookies-n-Cream, Stewart's Ginger Beer, Tiger's Milk Peanut Butter Bar, Dr. Pepper Jelly Bellys, Snyder's Buffalo Wing pretzels, Lay's Salt and Vinegar, Waffle House Waffles, IHOP's Butter Pecan syrup, Cracker Barrel turnip greens, thin crust pizza, italian sausage calzones, DQ Butterfinger Blizzard, A regular whataburger (with mustard), Chick-o-Stick, Eskimo Pie, Manwich Sauce (on spaghetti), Reubens, Cheetos Puffs, french fried onions, hot corn-on-the-cob with butter, mayo, chili powder, and lime; thai curry, lettuce wraps, Valomilks, tamales, Russian dressing, pork ramen, peanut butter kisses, and Big Red gum. :blush:



The bolded item - What makes that one so special, may I ask?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> The bolded item - What makes that one so special, may I ask?



Their mix of soda water and Dr. Pepper syrup is the best evar. Nobody else gets it right.


----------



## imfree (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm Edgar, and I'm addicted to Dimensions Forums. I come on several times a day and look for threads to post on. All my other addictions are harmless and legal.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Fat Porn,... Gorton's Fish Sticks, ...AnnMarie's Kiebasa soup...



*quote snipped by AnnMarie*

I made the list, even indirectly, 3 times!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Hi, I'm Fuzzy. And I'm addicted to Dimensions. I'm also addicted to Diet Coke, Thin Spaghetti, PB Twix, Bacon and Cheddar beef sticks, Smokey Cheddar BBQ Doritos, Wasabi and Soy Almonds, Beef and Bean Burritos, Chili, Fat Porn, Toosie Rolls, Do-Si-Dos, Charleston Chews, Salsa Verde Doritos, Burger King's Ginormous Breakfast Sandwich, Italian Wedding Soup, Anything with Shrimp, Panda Express Orange Chicken, McDonalds Regular Hamburger, Halo Live, Diet Shasta Root Beer, Cheese Tortillini, Smoked Kippers, Petite Garlic Dills, Tabasco, Milky Way Midnight, Lay's Chili Limon crisps, Gorton's Fish Sticks, Bullseye Mesquite BBQ Sauce, Pickled Okra, Campbell's Tomato Rice soup, Post Grape Nuts, Angel Hair, Yu Shang Pork, 12-peice Wingers Wing appetizer, Skor, IBC Root Beer, Sara Lee's 100% wheat bread, Hormel Pepperoni, buttermilk, Jardine's 5-star bbq rub, boobies, Flamin' Hot Cheetos, Anything from HebNat'l, Bernsteins Roasted Garlic Basalmic vinegrette, Miracle Whip, Double Bacon Cheese Whopper, Dr. Pepper from the Olive Garden, Mizithra cheese and brown butter at the olde spaghetti factory, AnnMarie's Kiebasa soup, Honey Bunches of Oats, Turkey Spam, Popeye's Hot-n-Spicy chicken, an In-n-Out Burger, Arby's Sauce, Tab, Rice Crispy Treats, Texas Pit BBQ sauce, ItsADilly, Maytag Blue, Campbell's Chicken Gumbo, Red Baron Deluxe, Coke, Velveeta, Andy Capp's Hot Fries, Oreo Double Stuff, Van Camps Ranch Beans, ChefBoyarDee Lasagne, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, French sliced green beans, succotash, Marie Callendar's Corn Bread, Taco Bell's Enchirito, MickeyD's Big Mac, Vernor's Ginger Ale, Chocolate Chocolate Klondike Bar, Big Hunk, Heinz Ketchup potato chips, jambalaya, Ring of Fire, Hidden Valley Ranch, Chunky Chips-ahoy, Cookies-n-Cream, Stewart's Ginger Beer, Tiger's Milk Peanut Butter Bar, Dr. Pepper Jelly Bellys, Snyder's Buffalo Wing pretzels, Lay's Salt and Vinegar, Waffle House Waffles, IHOP's Butter Pecan syrup, Cracker Barrel turnip greens, thin crust pizza, italian sausage calzones, DQ Butterfinger Blizzard, A regular whataburger (with mustard), Chick-o-Stick, Eskimo Pie, Manwich Sauce (on spaghetti), Reubens, Cheetos Puffs, french fried onions, hot corn-on-the-cob with butter, mayo, chili powder, and lime; thai curry, lettuce wraps, Valomilks, tamales, Russian dressing, pork ramen, peanut butter kisses, and Big Red gum. :blush:



If I smoked, I think I would need a cigarette about now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2007)

*laugh* 

You can see my dilemma tho, when I'm driving down fast food lane... _What do I want.. What do I want... What do I want..._


----------



## cnk2cav (Apr 15, 2007)

imfree said:


> All my other addictions are harmless and legal.



And Dimensions isn't?

I'm addicted to food, the food network, and the internet


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Head Cheese Sandwiches



You've never seen the original _Texas Chain Saw Massacre_, have you?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

Just to disturb everyone I want to bust out with something like-- 

"i'm addicted to freebasing cocaine" 

except I'm not, and it wouldn't be all that funny. I just giggled though.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2007)

Food - that's a no-brainer!
Coffee
Listening to my iPod


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You've never seen the original _Texas Chain Saw Massacre_, have you?



But of course! I'm a huge horror fan and a Haunted House owner/operator. "Head Cheese" is what they were going to call the original Texas Chainsaw movie.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> But of course! I'm a huge horror fan and a Haunted House owner/operator. "Head Cheese" is what they were going to call the original Texas Chainsaw movie.



I'm a horror movie fan, and I liked the movie and all, but after that, I just didn't know that I could even look at headcheese.

Of course, the second customer I had the next day at the deli ordered it.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Of course, the second customer I had the next day at the deli ordered it.



Did you comment on it? I wouldn't have been able to help it, which is why I guess I'm not in the service industry. NO TACT.

I'd have to see that looking at head cheese is actually more disturbing than the TCM.


----------



## imfree (Apr 15, 2007)

cnk2cav said:


> And Dimensions isn't?
> 
> I'm addicted to food, the food network, and the internet


 Good point! I'm sure there are a few posters out there who'd LOVE 
to get their hands around my neck!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Did you comment on it? I wouldn't have been able to help it, which is why I guess I'm not in the service industry. NO TACT.



I actually just started laughing hysterically, almost maniacally. It was my first reaction to that whole scenario.

After about twenty minutes, after finishing up the customer, i caught my breath and explained to my co-workers what all that was about.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm addicted to

Facebook
Starbuck's latte's
Starbuck's low fat fruit swirl's
Ipod
Cheezies
Flannel sheets
Buying new jeans
my nephew
Deal or No Deal (Ladies...)
entertainment blogs (Dlisted, Perez, WWTDD)
cute, thick, big, chunky, husky men with goatees and or/shaved heads that have nice asses and great smiles


:wubu:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 15, 2007)

imfree said:


> Good point! I'm sure there are a few posters out there who'd LOVE to get their hands around my neck!


1. I fail to see how this is related to the topic.

2. Generally one wants to put one's hands around another's neck for the purpose of choking the life out of him/her. Perhaps you should install an alarm system, or invest in some sort of throat-crushing prevention device.

And to keep on topic, I'd have to say I've got an internet addiction.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 15, 2007)

I am addicted to: 
My sweetheart
Good chocolate (especially Dove, and peanut butter M&M's)
Chatting/Dimensions
Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper/Coke 
Pistachios
surfing internet recipe sites (I haven't a clue why, 'cos I rarely cook )
Shoestring potatoes
scrapbooking
TV (especially crime shows like American Justice)
The History channel
Anything painted by the french ren painters, and Marjolein Bastin
Bath and Bodyworks-can't seem to leave there without buying something.

I know there are more but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Tina (Apr 15, 2007)

Food.

Likely the internet.


----------



## imfree (Apr 16, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> 1. I fail to see how this is related to the topic.
> 
> 2. Generally one wants to put one's hands around another's neck for the purpose of choking the life out of him/her. Perhaps you should install an alarm system, or invest in some sort of throat-crushing prevention device.
> 
> And to keep on topic, I'd have to say I've got an internet addiction.


 Sorry. Now I wish I could delete it.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 16, 2007)

i'm addicted to...

being awesome

finding the perfect shampoo

chapstick

my cell phone

even spacing

looking at boys and running away

and the keebler cheesecake dunking cookies.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 16, 2007)

Tea.... sushi... MEXICAN FOOD!!  hehe I dont think I can live without these for long. I eat Mexican food at least 2 times a week. And sushi about once a week. Tea is daily.  Now I'm hungry. 
OH and the internet. Im on here daily. Several times a day. Its a glorious place.

PS.... SuperSoup.... you are effin adorable!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

I think my addictions might be...

Coca Cola, mexican Food, italian Food, my Blackberry, the internet, REAL french fries.... not frozen... fresh cut, deep fried dark, fries with lots of salt.... :eat2:, handsome Italian men  :wubu: 

I think those are the staples.... periodically I have some temporary ones, but these are always there....


----------



## Spanky (Apr 16, 2007)

1. Inline skating
2. Dims Boards
3. Watching the hypnotic sway of the hips and derriere of BBWs in tights. Oh my!
4. NFL - Philadelphia Eagles games
5. Playing/coaching baseball/soccer with my boys.
6. ebay surfing and buying
7. finding the perfect cowboy boots

No particular order.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2007)

1. music and much that entails to making and/or listening to it.  
2. SoBe green tea :bow: 
3. zebra cakes
4. ps2 music making games
5. photography (looking at other peoples works and trying to do my own.)
6. sharing a smile, whether someone shares one or not
7. being active outside with the boys' (something I can do again since the weather is looking much warmer than it has been.)

I can't very well say that these are addictions. But many are likable things that I either: perform, partake, or otherwise involve myself in for the sake of "addictive" or slight "habit-formed" merriment. :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I think my addictions might be...
> 
> Coca Cola, mexican Food, italian Food, my Blackberry, the internet, REAL french fries.... not frozen... fresh cut, deep fried dark, fries with lots of salt.... :eat2:, handsome Italian men  :wubu:
> 
> I think those are the staples.... periodically I have some temporary ones, but these are always there....




Oh gawd, another picky french fry aficiondo 

and men in general are also an addiction to me that I just didn't want to admit :blush:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 16, 2007)

Dimensions, Ice cream and well eating in general.


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2007)

Diet Cherry Coke, Dimensions, Reese's assortment of delicious peanut-buttery goodness, cherry softlips, post-its, singing loudly, shoes, and my red sheets.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG...I love the way this is worded..... What a wonderful description..... 



Spanky said:


> 3. Watching the hypnotic sway of the hips and derriere of BBWs in tights. Oh my!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, french fries aren't something to be toyed with.... LOLOL  





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh gawd, another picky french fry aficiondo
> 
> and men in general are also an addiction to me that I just didn't want to admit :blush:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 16, 2007)

Ginger flavored Altoids.......can't get 'em everywhere, but when I see them, I buy them all.
And, I'm addicted to my wife Carla..........can't get her everywhere, either, but I already have her.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

Kudos to you for that... that was a great thing to say.... 




wrestlingguy said:


> And, I'm addicted to my wife Carla..........can't get her everywhere, either, but I already have her.


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 16, 2007)

Peanut butter, potatoes, my laptops (Christ, I have 2 now), forensics, jewelry, iPod, my cat, and I'm really loving MySpace lately, oh and one special guy:smitten: .


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 16, 2007)

Coffee, diet soda, Dimensions, and hot sauce.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 16, 2007)

2 things:

1. Music
2. Orgasm

TMI maybe, but hey, you asked


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1. Music
> 2. Orgasm
> ...



I DIG the way you think.

:happy:


----------



## PiscesGirl (Apr 16, 2007)

Diet Coke
The History Channel
Metaphysics
worrying 
cheese
Tetris
linen/fresh laundry scented candles
US magazine
dr. pepper lip gloss
clinique Happy perfume
reeses peanut butter cups
IMDb
good movie soundtracks


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

*The internet.* Duh.
*House* (the show). 
*Strawberry Softlips* (Sorry, Ashley, but I'm a strawberry girl, not cherry. lol)
*Aveda Rosemary Mint Shampoo & Conditioner.* I learned in a class once that all shampoos & conditioners have the same basic ingredients, so the cheap ones should work as well as the expensive ones. But they just DON'T. I have superfine, superthick hair (babyfine, but TONS of it) and this is the only product that doesn't leave it either dry as straw, or weighed down & greasy. It's amazing. 
*Healing Garden Passion Rose.
Chocolate.
Mashed potatoes.
Procrastination.
Crystal Light Raspberry Iced Tea* (I like nothing else Crystal Light, but this I love)
*Books.*


----------



## Jeannie (Apr 17, 2007)

Diet Coke
The Internet
Bejeweled 2
American Idol
Going for walks

Edited to add food. Definitely food! How did I forget that?? :eat1:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

Coffee
Colace
Laptop
Wubbytubby
Cottage cheese
Homemade chicken salad
My new cell phone.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dimensions, television, chocolate, peanut butter, pizza, cinnamon rolls, lipstick (I have to buy a lipstick everytime Avon has it on sale - and they have it on sale ALL THE TIME), Country Music, playing Morejongg on the computer, playing Spider Solitaire on the computer, scented bath products (currently - Fresh Rain from Sun Valley, Peach from Avon's Naturals, Harmony from Mary Kay), clothing catalogs, Sudoku, playing with my kittens, star gazing.

~Punkin


----------



## Aliena (Apr 23, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> ... clothing catalogs...
> ~Punkin



I wonder whos collection is the largest in our bathrooms? :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I wonder whos collection is the largest in our bathrooms? :blink:



Haha! How did you know I keep mine in the bathroom! I have a stack of them. About once or twice a month, I go through them and through away the oldest. I write the date I received the catalog on the front, so I always try to keep the most current of my favorites. I have Roamans, The Woman Within, Silhouettes, Ulla Popken, Blair, JMS in clothing catalogs. I also keep Coldwater Creek just to look at because they don't carry my size, but I love the catalog.

~Punkin


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 23, 2007)

The closest thing would be annoying people on message boards. But I can quit any time I want. I just don't want to right now.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww, poor Jack...

Internet
Diet Sierra Mist (drink the stuff in liters daily)
Mountain Dew
Monster (we've started carrying it at work! Yay!)
Staring at girls with nice plump asses/hips and muffin tops in jeans. Mm, delicious.
Pasta in general
Mustard
Twizzlers
Starbursts
Mints of any kind (except Altoids)
Root Beer


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

Those damn new Reeses Crunch Bars...they are really fouling up my reduced sugar lifestyle. I have two hidden in the fridge right now.

Sprite.

Right now...decorating. We have been living in the land of paint chips, furniture flyers and boxes...I am in a very HGTV zone right now, and I think my friends are sick of hearing about it.

Sparkly things..also in a magpie phase.

Checking CNN, I get major withdrawals when I don't know what is going on in the world.

The Riches..love the show...think about them like they are real...I am a loon.


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't believe I left Zelda off of that list. It comes and goes.. but when it is on...I am thinking about it in my sleep.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

Dimensions. I can't stay away.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Dimensions, television, chocolate, peanut butter, pizza, cinnamon rolls, lipstick (I have to buy a lipstick everytime Avon has it on sale - and they have it on sale ALL THE TIME), Country Music, playing Morejongg on the computer, playing Spider Solitaire on the computer, scented bath products (currently - Fresh Rain from Sun Valley, Peach from Avon's Naturals, Harmony from Mary Kay), clothing catalogs, Sudoku, playing with my kittens, star gazing.
> 
> ~Punkin



Oh, I'm wayyyy into the bath stuff- but I have to stop myself from ordering too much from Yves Rocher. They always have such wonderful sales and give fantastic free gifts when you order so it's hard to resist


----------



## Mathias (Apr 24, 2007)

Videogames, Sleeping, Internet (this website in particular because everyone's so nice ), Chocolate, Junkfood.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 24, 2007)

Jamie, what a pretty face you have!


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Jamie, what a pretty face you have!



Thanks very much Matt! I should have added sleeping to my list as well. I seem to have insomnia all winter and start falling asleep at 9:00 when it gets sunny..I am backwards .


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 27, 2007)

Just to be awkward, and since it's definitely true, masturbation. I seriously need to see if I can manage more than a week without it. Partly because in summer I'm going to have a week where getting to do it is going to be very hard... And partly because it's more of a habit now than anything really self-serving.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 27, 2007)

orange soda, i'm definitely addicted orange soda.

mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 27, 2007)

*feels an old quote coming on....*


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> *feels an old quote coming on....*



Does Kel love his orange soda?

Oh man, I miss that show.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Does Kel love his orange soda?



I DO, I DO, I DO-HOO.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm addicted to the 'Deadliest Catch' on Discovery Channel.

Seriously, I record it all on Sky, happily watch episodes twice or three times over and I know all the boats and crew by name.

I know, I should get a life 

Tracey xx


----------

